# A Woman Living without human contact in the Siberian wilderness



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

WOW, this is an absolutely astonishing story..

Dunno if this has been posted before but it's worth watching!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

I posted the above video over 4 years ago.. and I'm delighted to report that the lady is still alive and still working hard to support herself in the Russian Wilderness .

I just discovered she has the same birthday as me ( different year) ..got the same work ethic!!


----------



## rgp (Jul 27, 2018)

All things considered she is truly an amazing woman. If she should die?...that old man is in real trouble.

Those big planes she saw / feared when she was six yrs old might have been our spy planes...<grin>

 An amazing story & video..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2018)

Good to know she's still around!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes I agree , she's an amazing woman, and 25 years on her own after her family died, wow, that's emotional strength at it's finest...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes. I saw this on YouTube about a year ago. What a life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

Yep, like I say it was 4 years ago when I first posted it here...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 27, 2018)

I see the video was posted 3 1/2 yrs ago.  Amazing story.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 27, 2018)

Sometimes i think i'd like to trade her places......


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Good to know she's still around!


Yes, it is good to know she's okay. I saw it years ago on TV too. I don't know how she can do that. 

She must be afraid of "civilization" which isn't all that civil these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

Lara said:


> Yes, it is good to know she's okay. I saw it years ago on TV too. I don't know how she can do that.
> 
> She must be afraid of "civilization" which isn't all that civil these days.



 She'd probably die of shock if she knew what civilisation was like outside of her haven....


----------



## KingsX (Jul 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> She'd probably die of shock if she knew what civilisation was like outside of her haven....





I'm about to die of shock over how much civilization has declined the past several decades.
It's like being transported to a hostile planet.  But I've been able to create my own private
haven in the midst of it.  Just because I live here, doesn't mean I participate in the morass.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2018)

Fascinating video, Holly. I just watched it beginning to end. What a remarkable woman.

However, I have to wonder, what if she fell on all that snow and ice and broke a leg?  Do they have any contact with the outside world?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2018)

Snipped from Wicki Sunny...

_In 2014, she wrote a letter that was published online, requesting  anyone to come to her home to be her helper as her "health is waning".[SUP][3][/SUP] She claimed in that letter to have "a lump on [her] right breast", a possible sign that she has developed cancer.[SUP][6][/SUP] 
_
_In January 2016, it was reported that Lykova was airlifted to a hospital due to leg pain.[SUP][7][/SUP]  Agafia was treated at a hospital in Tashtagol, and planned to return to the wilderness once emergency services were able to airlift her home

more info here....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agafia_Lykova
_


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 29, 2018)

I couldn't watch past seeing the dog chained in the snow.   Ugh.


----------



## gumbud (Apr 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> WOW, this is an absolutely astonishing story..
> 
> Dunno if this has been posted before but it's worth watching!




WOW  a lesson for us all - the enduring human spirit - what an amazing lady but what a tough life. She knows no difference though and may very well just fade away in urban russia!

but wait a mo - there is a similar example here in usa - Gary'O - maybe someone could make a doco of him and his ladies lifestyle??


----------



## Pete (Apr 18, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> WOW, this is an absolutely astonishing story..



I met Susan Aikens once in Fairbanks, Alaska and later saw her on the television series 'Life Below Zero' where it highlighted the fact that she operated a remote fly in camp on the North slope of Alaska by herself. I am sure there are many other woman like Sue and the one in Siberia who live alone and balance daily their existence with the wilderness around them. It was interesting to see her life in the camp she ran on Alaska's North slope but after a couple seasons watching her get excited over the 'possibility' of bears in the area it became a bit mundane, this could be because I lived the same life as she and bears and wolves became an normal everyday thing. I do understand she had to emphasize them for the show 

https://youtu.be/JKqdGfye3k0


----------



## KingsX (Apr 18, 2019)

.

Back in 2001 while posting on a Russian forum,  I advocated Putin do for parts of Russia's eastern wilderness as Lincoln did for America's western wilderness... open up certain wilderness areas to  farming settlers who eventually get to own their own land.  From those first pioneering settlers,  cultivated rural communities and small towns will begin to spring up... linking Russia's populated western areas with it's eastern coast.  But my idea was shot down by other posters telling me that Russia was still a "closed society."  Now Chinese migrants are encroaching on those Russian wilderness areas and China is posed to take over eastern Russia.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm pretty much a loner, but I could never live like Agafia.  Once past 60 your body starts to shut down , which is hard even in a civilized existence with modern amenities.  She's a strong person to have made it to, what, 74 now?  And also having to take care of an entitled neighbor who thinks she owes him because he's a male?  Like she said, she could use someone to help her and instead she has to take care of him.  It's obvious that she resents him and finds him a burden, but I suppose her religion demands that she help him.  She talks of science as evil, science can be both evil and life saving, but she's been stuck in that wilderness for 74 years so what would she know?  Like the guy visitor said, the experience was both good and depressing, and he was only there for days and would go back to civilization.

Sounds like Yerofel raped her twice, when she said that he ''behaved sinfully''.  He died in May 2015 at age 77.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agafia_Lykova


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2019)

I just realised she has the same birthday as me, not the same year but we share the same Birthday...

Recently she felt seriously ill and had to be airlifted by helicopter to hospital...story here...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...1st-Century-airlifted-hospital-save-cold.html



...and in December she used the satellite phone she'd been given to call for help ... Siberian version of  home shopping delivery...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I just realised she has the same birthday as me, not the same year but we share the same Birthday...
> 
> Recently she felt seriously ill and had to be airlifted by helicopter to hospital...story here...
> 
> ...



Holly, thanks for the update. I hope she'll be alright!


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2019)

The reporter got her age wrong, she was born 4/17/1944, so she just turned 75.  Great idea she took her spring water with her, the previous 5-6 times she went to the city she got very sick, I'm sure from drinking the local water.  She is too old to be living such an isolated and harsh life, but it's her life to do as she pleases.  Hope when her time comes she goes peacefully, fast, and without pain, that's also my wish for myself.  Thanks for the update, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2019)

You're welcome Both.... yes I agree, I feel she's way too old to be living such a harsh life..., but if that's what she wants then that's her business I suppose. After so many years living basically as a Hermit she'd never get used to people all around her. Isn't it fantastic that she can call for help and 6 big brawny mean come out with her shopping in a Helicopter..? if that happened here , I'd become a Hermit tomorrow.... :excited:.. have them scrubbed and brought to my tent...


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You're welcome Both.... yes I agree, I feel she's way too old to be living such a harsh life..., but if that's what she wants then that's her business I suppose. After so many years living basically as a Hermit she'd never get used to people all around her. Isn't it fantastic that she can call for help and 6 big brawny mean come out with her shopping in a Helicopter..? if that happened here , I'd become a Hermit tomorrow.... :excited:.. have them scrubbed and brought to my tent...



She's been helped a few times, wonder how long she would have lived if not for that help.  I think I read that she was given a radio to communicate with the outside world, but the guy in the video said he had to wait several days before he could take the helicopter due to the weather.  And if something happens to her while away from the radio, it's ''Good-by, Agafia''.  She was already 35 when she met her first strangers, and many of her family died from exposure to them.  Her mother starved herself to death so that the rest of her family had something to eat.  How awful!


----------

